# Brookshire VSA Site Down?



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted to get VSA Console so I can experiment with MonkeyBasic Helmsman. I've tried quite a few times but the Brookshire site won't come up. Am I the only one having this problem?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Down for me, too. I can ping it so the server's still there, just no site. Give it a while & see if it comes back.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks. I was worried that Vista found yet another thing to mess up on my computer.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hope they haven't gone bust - I need a copy for next year!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Still down, but maybe the are doing site maintenance.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

They are back up for me.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad I already got mine becaus it seems that their ordering page is not yet working. Maybe they will get it fixed soon.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I managed to order but haven't gotten the email in response.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Let me know if you have any questions about Helmsman!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

MonkeyBasic,

Thanks. I got the VSA Console download yesterday and am planning to try it soon with Helmsman to trigger scripts on my 3-axis GYS skeleton. 

I build a parallel cable from Radio Shack parts that includes trigger wires for Helmsman. I'm trying to decide whether to use an actor activated switch (e.g., a simple doorbell button) or something more elaborate (and possibly unmonitored) to activate the trigger. Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks,
Asterix0


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I would say it depends on how critical the triggered script is. If you 'need' it to always go off, you want an actor trigger it or have a really good motion sensor that will guarantee the trigger. For example, you wouldn't want a small pressure sensor that the person could step over.

I guess it's really up to you.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

MonkeyBasic,

Thanks. I'm hoping to experiment with Helmsman and triggers this weekend.

Asterix0


----------

